# All you "operator" types..



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have recently been adapting all of my edc gear(I carry a TON) so that its able to be carried under water. My reasons are many, but mostly because I live on a boat, and I live around a lot of bridges, and may need to leap off one.
My question is; how do you keep guns functional after hours in the water?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Stainless Steel and lots of WD 40.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well, a lot has do with the ammo not the gun. most ammo is sealed at the mouth?bulletcrimp area and the primer with a lacquer or paint sealant that keeps the water out.
just a curious question do you keep a spare air in your edc gear?
Spare Air Models - 300 Standard & Nitrox and Model 170 plus Part and Accessories


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I did keep a HEED for a while, but I used it up just putzing around, and I have not gotten it refilled. I plane to add a compressor to my boat soon, so I can use a hooka or charge tanks, but I don't have the money right now. I have also consider carrying c02 tire inflators, to rapidly fill a float on my bag, but again, I have not gotten around to it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You could use a rubber dry bag in your field pack. It will keep your stuff dry and offer some flotation if you are swimming with it. I wouldn't keep your stuff permanently sealed in it because moisture will cause rust or degrade other items.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They do make water tight gun cases . I would think if you put them in zip lock bags with duck tape to seal it you would be fine . Very good topic , I am going to look into this more .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

A fine coating of well aged semen will do the trick

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You can get vacuum seal bags in a roll to cut to length, with a little silica gel and vacuum seal should keep any metal free of moisture indefinitely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AIMPOINT pro good to 150 feet. Of course if I ever get that deep ,maybe I should have brought a different weapon. Spear gun maybe.
Dump water out rock and roll clean it first chance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The gun doesn't much care. Just dip the muzzle down to let the water leave the barrel, and the rest should function without issue. Since water doesn't compress well, keeping a long column of it in the barrel, and firing a round, could result in a blown barrel.
As stated, ammunition is much more finicky with water. I've heard you can use clear nail polish to seal primers. Never tried it myself.

If you ever do submerge your guns, give them a nice bath in clean water later. Silt and/or salt build up would not do well after a while.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sounds like a job for a Glock 

As others have said, I'd seal the guns/ammo in a waterproof inner bag.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> A fine coating of well aged semen will do the trick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


would that be horse or whale semen? or the kind that go down in a sub?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> would that be horse or whale semen? or the kind that go down in a sub?


Whale seems to work best !

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> I have recently been adapting all of my edc gear(I carry a TON) so that its able to be carried under water.
> My reasons are many, but mostly because I live on a boat, and I live around a lot of bridges, and may need to leap off one.
> My question is; how do you keep guns functional after hours in the water?


Get some super-duty plastic bags, and put your guns in one, (or two, or three plied together---one inside the other). 
Heavy-duty Hefty garbage bags will work. 
Just tape up the top, and it is water-proof. You can use duct or package tape, and it will stay shut, even of you have to jump from a bridge.

ULine has 6 mil poly tubing that you can use, just cut it to measure. This is a good reputable company and they sell good material.
https://www.uline.com/BL_2103/6-Mil-Heavy-Duty-Poly-Tubing

(Note: I just sent for a catalog, so as to be better informed myself.)


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Why would you need to leap off of a bridge anyway?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Why would you need to leap off of a bridge anyway?


That is rhetorical flourish, exaggeration is widely used as a means to emphasize a point.
(PS: No need to thank me, an' no need for-- "Yoor welcome, Mister Know It All". )
My egg-head work is done for now, but there is always tomorrow.:glasses:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I loud just put all my gear in a pelican case, problem solved. What I'm trying to figure out is if there is anything I'm missing as far as keeping weapons in working order AND ready to use as soon as I come up.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.zcorrproducts.com/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have swam in many times, M4 and ammo submerged to less than a meter....1500 meter swims and never had an issue with gun and rounds working. I used graphite lubrication on the bolt and bolt carrier....oils get diluted and wash off in water...
Never had to do anything special to NATO 5.56mm ammo, but never tried it with commercial grade ammo either.

I think you could try the nail polish over the primer...but that could be a lot of work. If your concerned get some rubber bags...Elephant rubbers we used to call them.... Plastic bags, except vacuum sealed, always leak.

You should try a test...take 5 rounds of your commercial grade ammo and drop them with a line down to different depths... leave them in for 30 minutes or so and then pull them apart to see if the powder is dry...then fire the primers to see if they ignite. Then you will at least know how your brand stacks up.


The gun....unless your planning on living underwater...a short dunk...1/2 hour to hours, will not hurt your weapon, unless it has a wooden stock. just rinse, dry and lube it afterwards...

m2c


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was in a prone position in freezing rain for 4 hours with a Remington 700 loaded and ready to go once. I had ice on my nose and fingers. It fired just fine.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Maybe I should clarify, the situation I'm picturing, not just rain or a dunk in the water, I'm seeing a fall/jump into salt water, then a 1k yard swim. I want to be able to do that, then move overland to a point and then deploy my weapon, then probably do it again backwards. Unlikely, but you never know.
So far I like the Zcorr bags, mostly I like the zippers and ability to vacuume seal. I also see watersheds dry bags but.....200 for a glorified trash bag? I don't know...


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Maybe I should clarify, the situation I'm picturing, not just rain or a dunk in the water, I'm seeing a fall/jump into salt water, then a 1k yard swim. I want to be able to do that, then move overland to a point and then deploy my weapon, then probably do it again backwards. Unlikely, but you never know.
> So far I like the Zcorr bags, mostly I like the zippers and ability to vacuume seal. I also see watersheds dry bags but.....200 for a glorified trash bag? I don't know...


If you want to swim 1k yards with your gear, get something that will float. Store your gear in a heavy duty trash bag or something similar so that you will be able to use your bag as a flotation device. I'm a swimmer and I have received water survival training throughout my long career in the service. I can assure that swimming 1k yards with gear is not a simple task or something that many people can do without some type of flotation device.


----------

